# ecu help



## Rockett (Jan 31, 2009)

my 95 200 has a bluebird swap, z32 maf, 550s, gt28rs. the tune is not the best, it runs really rich all the time, has cold start issues, etc. the shop that did the swap eprom chipped a s13 or s14 ecu, can this ecu be fine tuned or should i be running something else, i just want a good reliable tune. any help would be appreciated. thanks!


----------

